# The House at the edge of dawn



## fpak (Jul 25, 2016)

This is a surreal play. It begin with a girl in a dark room, refusing to come out. Her lover tries to persuade her to leave.

The 2 Acts are not connected by any linear timeline.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pG6_59WXUDvi6xq-DYr42RS__mMvjrIAs6drCqTF_OA/edit?usp=sharing

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jul 29, 2016)

This was very impressionistic; I like that. You pulled the reader into the story, and the characters were real. I thought the language, however, was a little off at times; one moment someone would be talking in formal language, the next moment speaking crassly. Give each character a distinct way of speaking, and stick to it.


----------



## fpak (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey!
Thanks for taking the time to read. Im glad you felt the play worked. 
I do understand what you say about the dialogue. Ill probably change it after getting fuether feedback on it from a few actors.
Once again, thanks.


----------



## Writer-1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I gotta admit that was a little strange. It didn't seem to have much of a plot, and I felt like it went nowhere. However, surreal isn't my particular cup of tea either. I would say that if you can find your target audience and present this to them, they will love it. Keep writing, friend.


----------

